# Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?



## Herbboy (4. März 2010)

*Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*

Fastpath gibt es ja technisch gesehen nicht mehr bei der tcom, aber laut onlineinfo einen "Fastpathähnlichen" Ersatz dafür.

Wie genau läuft das ab, wer kann das buchen, was kostet das? Die onlineprüfung geht bei mir nicht, da erscheint ein Fehler 

"_Leider konnten wir Ihre Angaben nicht verifizieren oder ein anderer Fehler ist aufgetreten!"_


----------



## K3n$! (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren, wie es bei kleineren Leitungen aussieht: DSL 2000, 3000 und 6000, denn die 16000er Leitungen brauchen kein Fastpath mehr, denn da sei es schon schnell genug.

Ebenfalls bei Call & Surf VDSL - Leitungen.


----------



## Kadauz (6. März 2010)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*

Das hat nichts mit schnelleren Leitungen zu tun. Ist ja nur die Bandbreite höher. Die Zeit, die die Pakete von A nach B brauchen ist bei 1000 und 16000 theoretisch gleich.

Fastpath deaktiviert eine Funktion, die für die Fehlerkorrektur benutzt wird. Dadurch werden Pakete nicht mehr geprüft, was die Latenz reduziert.


----------



## dot (6. März 2010)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*

Ich vermute mal das die RAM-Schaltung gemeint ist, welche dann FP & Co ersetzt wird. Nach ueber 3 Jahren Pilotphase sollte dies Feb. 2010 auf Anfrage geschaltet werden. Nach technischen Problemen ist dies aber erst einmal auf unbefristete Zeit ausgesetzt worden. Ob man in diesem Jahrtausend noch damit rechnen kann ist imo ungewiss


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2010)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*

na toll... und warum ist Fastpath wiederum nicht mehr möglich? Für die, die es schon vorher hatten, geht es ja schließlich noch ^^


----------



## dot (7. März 2010)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*

Die Logik der T-Com zu verstehen ist qasi unmoeglich  Ich warte leider auch schon Jahre auf die Schaltung, weil hier nicht mehr als 1MBit geht...


----------



## 5ki11zzz (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*

Bei 1mbit wird auch nur sehr selten fastpath geschaltet. weil man die fehlerkorrektur nur bei geringen dB werten deaktivieren kann/sollte.

da bei dir aber dB bei ca 55  oder höher liegen werden (daher geht bei dir nur dsl1k) werden sie dir kein fasthpath schalten,. weil dann mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit häufig deine dsl weg sei nwird weil die snycro. nicht hält und er sich ständig neu mit dem DSLAM syncronisieren muss.


----------



## Hektor123 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*

Nen Freund hatte es damals mit DSL Light (700er) und Fastpath. Ich hatte auch mal Interesse daran an unserer 2000er Leitung, aber seitdem man es nicht mehr buchen kann, hat es sich ja eh erledigt.
Schade


----------



## Doc_Evil (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*

Hmmm, schau mal hier. Sieht schlecht aus!

https://serviceportal.telekom.de/fastpath/


----------



## dot (19. März 2010)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*



5ki11zzz schrieb:


> Bei 1mbit wird auch nur sehr selten fastpath geschaltet. weil man die fehlerkorrektur nur bei geringen dB werten deaktivieren kann/sollte.
> 
> da bei dir aber dB bei ca 55  oder höher liegen werden (daher geht bei dir nur dsl1k) werden sie dir kein fasthpath schalten,. weil dann mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit häufig deine dsl weg sei nwird weil die snycro. nicht hält und er sich ständig neu mit dem DSLAM syncronisieren muss.



Falls ich gemeint sein sollte, dann passt das komplett nicht. Hab eine Daempfung von 38.5DB und Fastpath, aber auch nur weil ich es schon jahrelang habe. Bei 55DB geht ja vielleicht gerade noch Light.


----------



## 5ki11zzz (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*

bei 38db geht problemlos dsl 2000 evtl. sogar 3000 ab ca 45 db wird nur noch 1000 geschaltet.


----------



## dot (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*

Nicht bei der T-Com. Da geht mit 38.5DB maximal 1.5MBit nur dann wuerde ich FP verlieren. Alternativanbieter gibts hier nicht


----------



## K3n$! (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*

Stehen die Dämpfungswerte eigentlich auch korrekt im Router ?

Ich hab bei mir 23db (DSLAM) und 14db (Modem).

Und habt ihr da auch so viele Fehlermeldungen ?


----------



## 5ki11zzz (23. März 2010)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*



dot schrieb:


> Nicht bei der T-Com. Da geht mit 38.5DB maximal 1.5MBit nur dann wuerde ich FP verlieren. Alternativanbieter gibts hier nicht



ja die telekom behandelt das etwas steifmütterlich, da halt die warscheinlichkeit, das bei nem 2000er oder 3000er dsl auf 38db sync. probleme auftreten größer ist. die telekom schaltet nur das, was sie stabil garantieren kann, mit  außnahme der 55+ gebiete.


----------



## TrainM (23. März 2010)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*

Ich wollte ma fragen wie ich diese Leistungsdämpfung herausfinde?!

Edit: Bin Arcor kunde.


----------



## 5ki11zzz (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*

Musst du in deinem Router gucken, meistens unter status oder so. Wobei dazu acu hzu sagen ist, das das ergebnis da meistens nicht exakt ist. Sollte dein router die dämpfung nicht auslesen, gehts nur über deinen provider, wobei der nicht verpflichtet ist, dir die db mit zu teilen.


----------



## TrainM (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*

Im Router stand jetzt nichts, hab im Internet allerdings ein Programm gefunden das zeigt mir dieses Ergebnis an.

http://www.abload.de/img/2d5xqc.jpg

Edit: Habe eine 1000er Leitung, passt das so?


----------



## 5ki11zzz (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*



TrainM schrieb:


> Im Router stand jetzt nichts, hab im Internet allerdings ein Programm gefunden das zeigt mir dieses Ergebnis an.
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/2d5xqc.jpg
> 
> Edit: Habe eine 1000er Leitung, passt das so?


ob das passt, kannst nur du sagen, ist die leitung stabil( keine disconnects, lags etc.) dann ist es ok, wenn nicht, dann nicht.

Es ist nur grundsätzlich zu sagen das bei einer db von 55+ das risiko deutlich steigt, das die leitugn instabil wird, aber nen kumpel von mir hat 64db und noch nen stabilen dsl 768. da spielt halt auch noch mit ein, wieviele leute in deinem kabelstrang noch dsl haben, um so weniger, desto besser, da deine doppel ader ab der straße mit vielen anderen kabeln zusammenläuft und die adern nur isoliert und nicht geschirmt sind, jedenfalls ncith zu einander, dadurch kommt es zum sogenannten crosstalking. Und natürlich spielt mit ein, ist dein kabelverzweiger einer mit LSA+ technik oder wird da noch gelötet, wenn gelötet wird, wie sauver wurde gelötet. Das seble gilt auch für die vermittlungstelle. Grundsätzlich ist zu sagen,das mit jedem kabelverzweiger das risiko steigt.


----------



## TrainM (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*

Ok.
Ich hätte da noch eine Frage. Also ich wohne in einem Dorf und irgendwann im Januar wurden Kabel aus der Stadt hier ins Dorf gezogen. Weiß vielleicht jemand was es mit den Kabel auf sich hat?


----------



## K3n$! (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*

Kann mir vielleicht auch jemand sagen, ob und wie man mit dem DMT Tool die Leitungswerte auslesen kann ?

Hab ein Speedport W722v. Mir sagt er immer, dass kein Server auf dem Port läuft.
Liegt das vielleicht daran, dass ich den VDSL Chip nutze und keinen ADSL ?


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*



TrainM schrieb:


> Ok.
> Ich hätte da noch eine Frage. Also ich wohne in einem Dorf und irgendwann im Januar wurden Kabel aus der Stadt hier ins Dorf gezogen. Weiß vielleicht jemand was es mit den Kabel auf sich hat?


 
Keine Ahnung, dazu müßtest Du erstmal sagen, WAS für ein Kabel das ist. Vom TV-Anbieter? Vom Telefonanbieter? Vom Stromanbieter?

Wenn Du Kabel-TV meinst: da kann man mittlerweile idR vom Kabel-Anbieter auch noch Telefon+Internet bekommen, muss man sich halt da mal informieren.


----------



## rebel4life (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*

8 bzw 11dB Dämpfung bei mir.

*duckundwegrennvorbösenlightusern" 

Fastpath schaltet ja quasi Interleaving ab, sprich der Datenstrom wird anfälliger für Fehler. Gerade bei langen Leitungslängen kann das ärgerlich sein. Anderst ist es, wenn man in ner Großstadt viel zu viele Kabel beieinander hat, da können auch bei niedrigeren Dämpfungen nur niedrigere Geschwindigkeiten möglich sein...

So ist es z.B. auch in der Stadt in der ich den 2. Wohnsitz hab, da bekommt man als Normalo 6k DSL, die Bundeswehr bekommt natürlich 400MegaByte/s.


----------



## 5ki11zzz (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*



TrainM schrieb:


> Ok.
> Ich hätte da noch eine Frage. Also ich wohne in einem Dorf und irgendwann im Januar wurden Kabel aus der Stadt hier ins Dorf gezogen. Weiß vielleicht jemand was es mit den Kabel auf sich hat?




das kommt darauf, wer hat den die kabel gezogen, wars die telekom, wirds wohl glasfaser gewehsen sein.
Wars Unity Media/Kabel Deutschland/Kabel BW haben se wohl nur vorhandene leitungen fürs internet vorbereitet. Kann aber auch genauso dein Stromversorgen gewehsen sein, der die Leitungen erneuert hat oder so.



			
				K3n$! schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir vielleicht auch jemand sagen, ob und wie man mit dem DMT Tool  die Leitungswerte auslesen kann ?
> 
> Hab ein Speedport W722v. Mir sagt er immer, dass kein Server auf dem  Port läuft.
> Liegt das vielleicht daran, dass ich den VDSL Chip nutze und keinen ADSL  ?



Ich weis zwar nicht was ein VDSL chip sein soll^^ aber ich denke, du meisnt wohl einfach nen VDSl anschluss, was sich auch mit deinem "router" decken würde, der eigentlich nur bei vdsl ausgelifeert wird, auch wenn er auch ADSL, ADSL+, ADSL2+ kann.

Und auch da gibts eine dämpfung, um genau zu sein sogar zwei. Bei VDSL liegt Glasfaser  bis in die eigene Straße und mündet in einen Outdoor DSLAM (großer ca 3meter Breiter Verteiler Kasten) und von da aus geht es traditionell über Kupfer doppelader weiter. es gbit also die dämpfung auf der glasfaser die twischen 0,1-3db liegt und dann eben die dämpfung auf den kupferadern die dann wieder von der länge abhängig ist. Ich weis jetzt allerdings nicht, ob man selber die db auf der kupferader bis zum outdoor DSLAm auslesen kann.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*

7,5 und 12,5 Dämpfung und ich wohn auch aufm dorf *gg* 16k natürlich


----------



## rebel4life (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*

Auch net schlecht, auch das Serverhäusle neben an? 

Hab nur 6k, mein Bruder will nicht den Aufpreis auf 16k mitbezahlen, kann ich aber verstehen, da er nicht so viel Traffic hat. Ich hab immer recht viel (Updates usw.) da ich den Anschluss nur am Wochenende nutzen kann. Unter der Woche UMTS, gibt es da auch Tricks neben OpenVPN mit Komprimierung? (vserver dank euserv vorhanden  )

http://84.23.66.235/GB/umts.jpg  Mein Signal bei UMTS.

Ich kann ja noch bei nem Telekommitarbeiter fragen, wann es dann soweit sein wird...


----------



## TrainM (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*

Die Kabel wurden mit so einer komischen Maschine unter die Erde geschoben, alle 300-400 Meter sind die Kabel hochgekommen und dann gings wieder weiter... Es waren Blaue oder Schwarze Kabel, hoffentlich haben die iwas mit dem Internet zu tun.. Diese langsamen 1000 mag ich nicht mehr.


----------



## K3n$! (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*



5ki11zzz schrieb:


> Ich weis zwar nicht was ein VDSL chip sein soll^^ aber ich denke, du meisnt wohl einfach nen VDSl anschluss, was sich auch mit deinem "router" decken würde, der eigentlich nur bei vdsl ausgelifeert wird, auch wenn er auch ADSL, ADSL+, ADSL2+ kann.
> 
> Und auch da gibts eine dämpfung, um genau zu sein sogar zwei. Bei VDSL liegt Glasfaser  bis in die eigene Straße und mündet in einen Outdoor DSLAM (großer ca 3meter Breiter Verteiler Kasten) und von da aus geht es traditionell über Kupfer doppelader weiter. es gbit also die dämpfung auf der glasfaser die twischen 0,1-3db liegt und dann eben die dämpfung auf den kupferadern die dann wieder von der länge abhängig ist. Ich weis jetzt allerdings nicht, ob man selber die db auf der kupferader bis zum outdoor DSLAm auslesen kann.



Na halt den VDSL-Chip im Router  

Würde mich halt mal interessieren, wie es hier mit meiner Leitung aussieht 

VDSL 50 ^^


----------



## 5ki11zzz (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*



TrainM schrieb:


> Die Kabel wurden mit so einer komischen Maschine unter die Erde geschoben, alle 300-400 Meter sind die Kabel hochgekommen und dann gings wieder weiter... Es waren Blaue oder Schwarze Kabel, hoffentlich haben die iwas mit dem Internet zu tun.. Diese langsamen 1000 mag ich nicht mehr.



Die Telekomkabel sind schwarz, bei der beschriebenen technik werden ide kabel mit druck luft in die leerrohre gepresst.



@ K3n$!

da gibt es keinen "chip" für vdsl, genauso wie es keinen chip für adsl etc. gibt.

kommt alles auf dem selben wege in den router und geht auch immer über ethernet/WLAN raus. Ist reine software die das programm erweitert. der w722v is nix anderes als nen w701 sieht nur bissl frisiert aus und hat halt ne andere software.


----------



## K3n$! (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*



5ki11zzz schrieb:


> Die Telekomkabel sind schwarz, bei der beschriebenen technik werden ide kabel mit druck luft in die leerrohre gepresst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das kann ich dir nicht glauben. 

Dann müsste ich ja auch meine alte Fritz!Box mit einem Firmware Update nutzen können.


----------



## 5ki11zzz (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*

ja nur das es solche firmenware updates nicht gibt, aus guten grund, wer kauft schon nen w722 wenn er sein altes gerät weiter nutzen könnte.

nen vdsl is im prinzip nix anderes als nen normaler dsl nur das der dslam nicht nicht inder vermittlungsstelle ist, sondern auf der straße, technisch ist der rest gleich.
(außnahme ist, du wohnst so nah an der vermittlungsstelle das du ohne kabelverzweiger an der dermittlung hängst, dann hängst du natürlich weiterhin am dslam der vermittlungstelle. dieser ist im übrigen der einzige hardwareunterschied. da vdsl mit anderen frequenzen arbeitet damit die höhere bandbreite möglich ist. Zurinformation: in deutshcland wird nur VDSL2 verbaut, das ist zu 100% abwertskompatibel zu DSL2+, bei VDSL1 hast du recht, das ist nicht kompatibel aber das gibt es in deutschland nicht.


----------



## 5ki11zzz (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*

wenn du dich an den anfanf von dsl erinnerst als 768 bzw. 1536 das höchste der gefühle war, da gabs die w300. als dann dsl 768 auf 1000 gerundet wurde und dsl 2000 und 3000 raus kam, kam dann der w500 raus. der war auch nur nen w300 nur das noch nen switch mit drin war (der w300 war nur ein dsl modem) ansonsten das selbe gerät nur mit andere firmware. Denn technisch hatte sich nichts geändert ausser die genutzten frequenzen die erhöht wurden.
für den w500 gabs dann ganz offiziell das firmenware update damit er auch dsl6000 verarbeiten konnte. mit 16000 kam dann der w700 der war dann nötig weil dann ADSL am limit war und ADSL2+ eingeführt wurde.

(ich beziehe mich auf die speedports, weil ich halt immer nur mit denen gearbeitet habe und nunmal bei der telekom gelernt habe^^. ka was es da von fritzbox netgear etc gab.)


----------



## MfDoom (28. März 2011)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*

weiss einer irgendetwas neues zu Fastpathersatz? 
Ich habe bei BFBC2 einen Ping zwischen 110 und 160. Wobei 110 schon das höchste der Gefühle ist.
Gibt es eigentlich noch Anbieter die so etwas ähnliches im Programm haben? Soweit ich rausgekriegt habe wurde Fastpath abgeschafft um besseres Streamen von Datenmengen zu ermöglichen.
Das kann doch nicht sein das dei Zocker dabei so übergangen worden sind, wo sind die Aufstände der wütenden Daddelgemeinschaft ?


----------



## K3n$! (28. März 2011)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*

Bei Alice müsste es das noch geben.

--> https://www.alice-dsl.de/selfcare/content/segment/kundencenter/optionen/internet/pingexpress/

Bei Arcor (jetzt Vodafone) war das gleich mit im Produkt integriert.

Bei Versatel scheint es das auch noch zu geben, zumindestens gibt es da ein Verweis in der FAQ:

Versatel DSL

Bei O2 erscheint Fastpath unter der Option Speedping:

Was bedeutet Speed Ping?

Und bei der Telekom soll das im Paket DSL 16000 schon enthalten sein.


----------



## MfDoom (29. März 2011)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*

Danke dir, komisch das ich es bei Alice nicht selber gesehen habe.
Als ich meinen 1und1 Vertrag letzten Monat gekündigt habe, sagte man mir Fastpath sei abgeschafft.
Zum Glück nicht


----------



## K3n$! (30. März 2011)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*

Als ich noch bei Alice war (bis Juni 2009) gab es das noch. 
Es taucht auch noch bei Alice auf der Seite auf, von daher gehe ich davon aus, dass es das noch gibt.
Du kannst aber auch einfach den Support von Alice anschreiben.

Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass Alice nicht das beste Routing hat, sodass man gerade im Ausland recht hohe Latenzen hat.
Als Beispiel: Ich hatte zu unserem Gameserver (4netplayers-Düsseldorf) einen 18-20er Ping. 
Zu Servern im Ausland (GB - multiplay.co.uk) waren das ungefähr 50ms. 
Jetzt habe ich VDSL 50 und einen Standard-Ping von 30-32ms. 
Nach GB sind es ca. 45ms. Das sind dann als Differenz ca. 13-15ms im Vergleich zu Alice mit ca. 30ms.

Den besten Ping gibt es m.M.n. immer noch bei der Telekom mit DSL 16k, wenn man über das Telefonnetz geht. 
Hier haben immer noch die meisten einen niedrigen Ping (~15ms).


----------



## MfDoom (31. März 2011)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*

Das war ja eigentlich schon immer so: zum Zocken 1und1 oder Telekom, wobei 1und1 billiger war. 
Da ich jetzt aber noch über ein halbes Jahr warten muss, bis ich aus dem Knebelvertrag rauskomme, habe ich genug Zeit mir zu überlegen wo ich hingehe. Telekom hört sich schonmal gut an.


----------



## rebel4life (31. März 2011)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*

Alternativ Congstar, da kann es dir aber passieren, dass du eine Leitung von einem anderen Anbieter als der Telekom bekommst, das ist aber rel. egal. 

Fastpath ist grundsätzlich bei DSL16k neben RAM drinnen, denn da gibt es kein Interleaving mehr.


----------



## MfDoom (31. März 2011)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Fastpath ist grundsätzlich bei DSL16k neben RAM drinnen, denn da gibt es kein Interleaving mehr.



Habe eine 16000er Leitung von 1und1 und bei BF:BC2 nen Ping von 110-140 (auf deutschen Servern). Kann mir kaum vorstellen das da schon fastpath drinsein soll.
Was meinst du mit RAM?


----------



## K3n$! (31. März 2011)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*

@MfDoom: Poste mal einen tracert zu deinem Provider.


----------



## rebel4life (31. März 2011)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*

RAM stellt kurz gesagt die Bandbreite automatisch zwischen 6000 und 17000 ein, dein Modem synchronisiert nur mit der Geschwindigkeit, die über die Leitung möglich ist. Dies hat im Gegensatz zu fixen (stabilen) Profilen den Vorteil, dass der Techniker a) weniger die Profile testen muss und man b) am meisten aus der Leitung herauskitzeln kann.

Da 1&1 gerne Anschlüsse nutzt, die nicht von der Telekom sind, kann ich dir dazu keine weiteren Informationen geben, wie es bei denen abläuft, imho bin ich bereits von deren Tochterfirma GMX sehr enttäuscht worden. Lügen einem ins Gesicht und meinen, dass man es nicht mal merkt. Nur dumm wenn man den Techniker von der Telekom kennt, der bereits Tage vor dem Ablauf des Vertrages den Anschluss abstellen sollte und man einem dann sagt, dass da eine Störung vorliegt. Wäre in etwa so, wenn der IT Admin herkommt, vor deinen Augen das Stromkabel vom PC rauszieht und dann sagt, dass der PC ne Störung hat, er aber nichts machen könne.


----------



## MfDoom (31. März 2011)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*

Meinst du dass hier?

C:\Users\Koloss>tracert 1&1 Internet AG - DSL, Hosting, Mobile Internet, Domain, Server

Routenverfolgung zu 1&1 Internet AG - DSL, Hosting, Mobile Internet, Domain, Server [212.227.17.105] über maximal 30 Abschnitte:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  fritz.box [192.168.178.1]
  2    21 ms    21 ms    21 ms  rdsl-stgt-de01.nw.mediaways.net [213.20.56.130]

  3    21 ms    21 ms    21 ms  xmwc-stgt-de02-chan-18.nw.mediaways.net [195.71.
151.22]
  4    22 ms    22 ms    22 ms  rmwc-stgt-de01-gigaet-12-1-0.nw.mediaways.net [6
2.53.220.137]
  5    25 ms    25 ms    25 ms  rmwc-stgt-de02-pos-9-0.nw.mediaways.net [213.20.
222.162]
  6    26 ms    34 ms    25 ms  rmwc-frnk-de01-so-5-3-0-0.nw.mediaways.net [195.
71.254.153]
  7    25 ms    25 ms    24 ms  xmwc-frnk-de01-vlan-11.nw.mediaways.net [62.53.2
38.14]
  8     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
  9    30 ms    30 ms    30 ms  te-3-3.bb-d.bs.kae.de.oneandone.net [212.227.120
.9]
 10    30 ms    31 ms    31 ms  ae-4.gw-disti.bs.kae.de.oneandone.net [212.227.1
21.195]
 11    30 ms    31 ms    29 ms  1&1 Internet AG - DSL, Hosting, Mobile Internet, Domain, Server [212.227.17.105]

Ablaufverfolgung beendet.


----------



## K3n$! (31. März 2011)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*

Das meinte ich. 

Ist recht hoch dein Ping für eine "non-interleaved" 16k Leitung.

Da hab ich mit VDSL und interleaving weniger.



```
C:\Users\$uPpL1cIuM>tracert t-online.de

Routenverfolgung zu t-online.de [217.6.164.162] über maximal 30 Abschnitte:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  speedport.ip [192.168.2.1]
  2    19 ms    18 ms    18 ms  87.186.224.71
  3    20 ms    19 ms    19 ms  87.190.171.194
  4    29 ms    29 ms    29 ms  f-eb9-i.F.DE.NET.DTAG.DE [62.154.17.34]
  5    28 ms    28 ms    27 ms  80.156.161.230
  6    30 ms    30 ms    31 ms  172.29.2.194
  7    27 ms    27 ms    27 ms  www.t-online.de [217.6.164.162]

Ablaufverfolgung beendet.
```


----------



## MfDoom (31. März 2011)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*

Danke  habe jetzt mit einem sehr freundlichen Techniker von 1un1 telefoniert. Er hat eine Bandbreitenanpassung beantragt, wenn die gemacht ist melden die sich.

@Kensi: spielst du Bad Company 2 und wie ist dann dein Ping?


----------



## K3n$! (31. März 2011)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*

Ich spiele nur oldschool BF2 ^^

Aber du kannst mir gern ein Server nennen, den ich mal anpingen könnte.


----------



## MfDoom (2. April 2011)

*AW: Wie läuft das mit Fastpath(ersatz) bei t-com ?*

Wenn das schon Oldschool ist, was ist dann bf42 

Seltsamerweise habe ich gestern abend auf BF2-Servern eine Ping von 60 . Vielleicht ist bei Bf:Bc2 der Ping immer höher?
Jetzt wo ich den direkten Vergleich zu Bf2 habe ist das doch ssehr konsolig.

Laut Bandbreitentest habe ich eine halbierte Leitung, nicht die 16000er. Ich warte jetzt mal ab ob die Bandbreitenanpassung was bringt.


----------

